# NAHRA Started title



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Congratulations!!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Here is a picture of her returning with the final duck of the day.


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

Good girl! Nice to see a well-rounded dog.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

great job!!!
Tito thinks the duck in her mouth makes her look VERY sexy.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Wonderful Hank!! Such a goooood girl!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

The photo is breathtaking! Congratulations to you and Oriana for your title.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

hotel4dogs said:


> great job!!!
> Tito thinks the duck in her mouth makes her look VERY sexy.


Thank you everyone. :wavey:

Oriana thinks Tito is sick and is keeping a very close eye on him. :uhoh:


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Tito is heartbroken.
Or maybe he's just bored.
His heartbroken and his bored poses are identical.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

hotel4dogs said:


> Tito is heartbroken.
> Or maybe he's just bored.
> His heartbroken and his bored poses are identical.



Oh not to worry Tito, Oriana LIKES sick!!!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Way to go Hank and Oriana!!!! WOO HOOOOOO!!!!!

I just love the picture, so many lillypads, nothing like that here.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Here are a few pictures sent to me by a friend


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Congrats! Love the photo too!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Way to go, Hank! That is quite an accomplishment 

Great pictures too.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

those are some GREAT photos! I especially like the second one!


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Congrads! Very nice photo's.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Congrats Hank, awfully proud of you guys! Thanks for all of your hard work.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Congrats! She's a pretty girl!


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Awesome pics! I really hope to get into that kinda stuff with Enzo in a few months when he's a little more obedient. (Hopefully, these lessons we're taking will help!)


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Congrats and well done! The pictures are beautiful--she was a good girl taking on all those lily pads--not fun for the dogs to swim through!


----------

